
Hacker News Censorship - executesorder66
Earlier someone posted this link on HN : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nationalinterest.org&#x2F;feature&#x2F;why-isis-fears-israel-17286<p>I upvoted it. Then I followed the link and read the article. When I wanted to come back and read the comments, the post was nowhere to be found. I checked my upvoted stories on my user profile, but it was not there. I checked the HN search function for the article, but again I could not find it.<p>So I thought that perhaps I had imagined finding the link on HN. So let me post it on HN since it is interesting. But when I tried to post it, it said &quot;This story has already been posted&quot;<p>So I wasn&#x27;t imagining it. I repeated my search again, but I could not find it anywhere.<p>After that I purposefully reposted someone else&#x27;s link and got no such message that it is a dupe; and it successfully posted.<p>Try it out for yourself. Try to submit the link above, and try to post another dupe and see what happens.
======
sctb
The submission is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12266865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12266865).
It was dead for several hours but we've just unkilled it, though there's a
chance it will become dead again from user flags.

If you know the domain, you can see a list of submissions from that site here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=nationalinterest.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=nationalinterest.org),
but you'll need to have showdead turned on to see those stories.

If you notice something like this on HN, please email us at hn@ycombinator.com
so that we'll be sure to see it instead of creating a meta-discussion thread.

~~~
executesorder66
Hi,

Thanks for finding it. I did search using the domain name, but didn't find it.
After someone else suggested I enable "showdead" I tried looking for it again,
and I must have missed it. Sorry for the inconvenience.

I did email hn@ycombinator.com.

> there's a chance it will become dead again from user flags.

Why would someone flag this? It's not spammy at all, and there are many
similar articles from the same domain on HN that were not flagged.

~~~
sctb
It looks like it was flagged indeed. This post is on an intensely political
topic, which makes it likely to not be a good fit for HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
alex_hitchins
I followed the link myself this morning. It certianly was there. I have no
idea why it would have been removed or not be visible now though.

~~~
executesorder66
Is there anyway we could escalate this, or get an admin to investigate?

~~~
alex_hitchins
Contact a moderator and refer them to this thread I would suggest. Could this
be a DCMA request? Srange if so given it was on a freely accessable website.

~~~
executesorder66
How would I contact a mod? I couldn't find an answer as to the official
channel/method of doing that. (Please forgive my ignorace)

I don't think it is a DCMA request. There are dozens of other links posted on
HN from that website.

~~~
alex_hitchins
Support link at the site footer has an email address : hn@ycombinator.com I
suggest you maybe contact them with your concerns.

~~~
executesorder66
Thanks.

I have sent an email.

------
DanBC
The showdead setting in your profile is part of the problem. You need to have
showdead set to yes to see dead posts.

The other part of the problem is that Algolia search doesn't return dead
posts, so you're not going to find it by using the site search box.

------
midgetjones
What's your `showdead` setting in your profile?

~~~
executesorder66
It was set to no, until just now. I changed it to yes, and I still can't find
that post.

